# 189 Business Analyst 26111



## JoeJoe123 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey all,
I have lodged my application for 189 visa Business Analyst 26111 on 12/9/2013. I have overall 65 points.
The last round of invitation on 16th Sept's was 65 points with visa date of effect as 13/08/2013. 
What is the chance of getting the invitations on the 7th October round? How does the visa date of effect typical change in this process?


----------



## JoeJoe123 (Oct 1, 2013)

Anyone, please help? kindly share your thoughts and experience...pls.


----------



## Priyam (Sep 15, 2013)

I applied on 31-Aug with 65 points no luck in this round as well...I suggest to wait for couple of rounds...


----------



## cottesloe (Oct 22, 2009)

I lodged my EOI on 2nd May, got the invitation on 1st July, made my application on 2nd July, assigned CO on 2nd Sept with request for COC, COC submitted on 25th Sept, visa granted next day on 26th Sept. 

Hope this gives you an idea of the timeline required. I applied with 70 points.


----------



## sakthi_k (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi,

I applied for my EOI on 4th Oct 2013 with 65 points and I'm still waiting. Go by the trend of others who have shared their experiences here I think I shd wait at-least 4-5 rounds! Fingers crossed...


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

anybody got invited with 60 points?


----------



## sakthi_k (Jun 5, 2013)

Priyam said:


> I applied on 31-Aug with 65 points no luck in this round as well...I suggest to wait for couple of rounds...


Hi Priyam,

I can see that you have applied for EOI on 31-Aug with 65 points. Any luck thus far? Please respond.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

sakthi_k said:


> Hi Priyam,
> 
> I can see that you have applied for EOI on 31-Aug with 65 points. Any luck thus far? Please respond.


I heard someone who applied on around Aug15-20 had got invited.

2611-65pts -EOI submitted: Around Aug15-Aug20-invited Oct.7th

According to non-official Oct7 invitation tracker sheet here:
07-OCT-2013 EOI Invitation Received Tracker - Category189 | OZdeep


----------



## hl13 (Oct 4, 2013)

I Have submitted EOI on 28t September.....waiting


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

JoeJoe123 said:


> Hey all,
> I have lodged my application for 189 visa Business Analyst 26111 on 12/9/2013. I have overall 65 points.
> The last round of invitation on 16th Sept's was 65 points with visa date of effect as 13/08/2013.
> What is the chance of getting the invitations on the 7th October round? How does the visa date of effect typical change in this process?


hi joejoe,

Your chances are really good enough to secure an invite n next round. With 65 points you overpower the 60 pointers that are waiting in a long queue. Moreover, in the later months of the program year, points scores for invite is expected to come down to 65 and the 60. Furthermore, your occupation has a decent number of invites per round that is i guess, 20. also, the number of better scorers in upcoming rounds will be reduced to some extent leaving the room for 65/60 pointers. 

Having all the above points in mind, i strongly believe that you have to get an invite in upcoming round. Else, in first round of november, you must get an invite for sure subject to the competition in your occupation.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## SaiSundara (May 13, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi joejoe,
> 
> Your chances are really good enough to secure an invite n next round. With 65 points you overpower the 60 pointers that are waiting in a long queue. Moreover, in the later months of the program year, points scores for invite is expected to come down to 65 and the 60. Furthermore, your occupation has a decent number of invites per round that is i guess, 20. also, the number of better scorers in upcoming rounds will be reduced to some extent leaving the room for 65/60 pointers.
> 
> ...


Hi Sathiya,

I'm also in same boat, Submitted EOI for 2611 - ICT BA with 65 points on 25th Sep. Hope to get invite in next round *fingers crossed*. 

Any idea on trends of BA invites during 7th oct round, based on fellow forum members responses? I'm not sure why the 7th oct invite report is not yet published 

Thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

SaiSundara said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> I'm also in same boat, Submitted EOI for 2611 - ICT BA with 65 points on 25th Sep. Hope to get invite in next round *fingers crossed*.
> 
> ...


Hi all,

the long awaited results for 07/10/2013 invite round were published on Skill select.

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 7 October 2013 Results

My analysis for 2611 group is that yet the competition among 65 pointers is high and as a consequence, the last candidate who got the invite for 2611 had 65 points with visa date of effect of 26/08/2013. But, a happy news to software engineers that the selection has come down to 60 points now. This will spread to other occupations as well soon. 

I am bit unlucky as the last candidate's visa date of effect is only 15 seconds prior to me with 65 points. Hope to get invited on 21st October.

All the best,

Sathiya


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> the long awaited results for 07/10/2013 invite round were published on Skill select.
> 
> ...


Hello Sathiya,

You're lucky as you stand first in the queue in front of the invitation gate now for next round  Hope you get the invite on 21st (our Sunday) and I pray for the same. 

God knows what happens to ICT and also, if one has old ACS and just 60 points when their education is Electronics but working into Software.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Hello Sathiya,
> 
> You're lucky as you stand first in the queue in front of the invitation gate now for next round  Hope you get the invite on 21st (our Sunday) and I pray for the same.
> 
> ...


Hi buddy,

i am optimistic about the chances of invitations for 60 pointers in occupations such as 2613 and 2611 as one of them started inviting 60 point holders. i am very positive that in upcoming rounds, 60 pointers will occupy many seats and this number gradually increases for almost all occupations in that golden list.

This may be because of some vital reasons. Firstly, ACS has deducted 2/4 years of work experience that results loss in points under work experience. Secondly, no. of better scorers like 70, 75 or 80 may be diminished greatly and you can elucidate this style in recent rounds by taking 2613 as an example which after so long initiated invites for 60 pointers. Thirdly, there will be a ceiling for every factor like age, work experience etc where if one increases its points others may decrease except IELTS scores. Achieving 8 bands in each section is again a difficult task to carry out,.

To cut a long story short, 60 pointers, be ready to occupy your seats in upcoming rounds.

All the best,

Yet dont forget to send me cakes and chocolates.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> i am optimistic about the chances of invitations for 60 pointers in occupations such as 2613 and 2611 as one of them started inviting 60 point holders. i am very positive that in upcoming rounds, 60 pointers will occupy many seats and this number gradually increases for almost all occupations in that golden list.
> 
> ...


Hello Sathiya,

That's sweet news for me and many of us who sit with 60, thank you for that

You are right about it, even last year only in November, they started inviting 60.

My only fret is that, I am with old ACS got in Feb 2013. Not even a single month ACS deducted from my 4.5 years experience. SO I am afraid if 189 DIAC would reduce the experience which then would leave me to 55 and ineligible

But I am affirmative that it won't happen, as I have all the evidences of employment including my Australian employment papers. Still there is a little fret:tape2:

I will send you a lot of chocklates and cakes surely after my grant. You are asusual sweet and interesting in your writings 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## hl13 (Oct 4, 2013)

Sathiya, you are going to get it in the next round for sure. 

Also seems like a typo in the ceiling earlier for ICT business and System analyst positions reamining were 998 post 16th september round but after yesterday it shows as 965; I think it should be 1065 instead.


----------



## hl13 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi Sai,

I am on the boat just behind you Submitted EOI for 2611 - ICT BA with 65 points on 28th Sep. As per October 7th round, who got invite for 2611 had 65 points with visa date of effect of 26/08/2013. Looking at this trend chances of getting my invite is good on first round of November and great for 2nd round.


----------



## hl13 (Oct 4, 2013)

SaiSundara said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> I'm also in same boat, Submitted EOI for 2611 - ICT BA with 65 points on 25th Sep. Hope to get invite in next round *fingers crossed*.
> 
> ...


Hi Sai,

I am on the boat just behind you Submitted EOI for 2611 - ICT BA with 65 points on 28th Sep. As per October 7th round, who got invite for 2611 had 65 points with visa date of effect of 26/08/2013. Looking at this trend chances of getting my invite is good on first round of November and great for 2nd round.


----------



## Panko (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey Guys...Best of luckfor your applications.

I have applied for ACS assessment (ICT Business Analyst) on July 19, 2013. The result is expected within a week. After that, I would send EOI. 

All my work experience is with a single organization and I am still working with the same organization.

My date of joining is September 01, 2006. I have completed the 7 years in my organization in August 2013. 

If ACS considers June-2013 OR July-2013 as reference point, then my ACS approved experience will be 4.10 Years or 4.11 Years, which will be just (and agonizingly) short of 5-years mark. 

If I claim 5-years to DIAC, my Points will be 65. Otherwise I will have only 60-points.

While, as of now, I have already completed 7+ years in the current Organization. 

In this case, I have two options (after receiving ACS Assessment) to claim 5-years of experience:
1. Apply for review of ACS application: This will further delay submitting the EOI. Also, business analyst invitations are filling up fast.

2. Submit EOI for 5-years (though ACS approved would be 4.10 years): I can show salary proofs etc. to prove DIAC that I am with the same organization and have added further experience after ACS assessment to complete 5-years of experience to claim 10 points. 

Since this group is specifically of ICT BAs, I would appreciate if you could guide whether the Option-2 is viable?

Thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

hl13 said:


> Sathiya, you are going to get it in the next round for sure.
> 
> Also seems like a typo in the ceiling earlier for ICT business and System analyst positions reamining were 998 post 16th september round but after yesterday it shows as 965; I think it should be 1065 instead.


hi hi, (two hi's a in a row, ha ha ha)

Thanks for your wishes. Again, my chances are not 100% sure due to the fact that only 4/5 invites may be sent to my profile. If 4/5 candidates who lodged/will lodge EOI with better scores like 70, 75 etc, then i need to wait for one more round.

But, i am positive about this trend, overall. 

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Panko said:


> Hey Guys...Best of luckfor your applications.
> 
> I have applied for ACS assessment (ICT Business Analyst) on July 19, 2013. The result is expected within a week. After that, I would send EOI.
> 
> ...


Hi buddy,

Second option is the ideal one and interestingly your experience will be automatically enhanced and added that may result in increase in points under work experience in another one month. At that point, you will get an email from skill select stating that your EOI has been updated with 5 more points leading your overall points to 65.

If you are currently working with same organizations and with same roles, then there is no need to worry about this. It is skill select's headache (ha ha ha) to add your points. So, go for lodging EOI immediately after getting skills assessment.

Hope you got clarified.

Regards
sathiya


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

any body with 60 points got invited?


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

molaboy said:


> any body with 60 points got invited?


anybody got an invite for December?


----------



## piri (Aug 11, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> Second option is the ideal one and interestingly your experience will be automatically enhanced and added that may result in increase in points under work experience in another one month. At that point, you will get an email from skill select stating that your EOI has been updated with 5 more points leading your overall points to 65.
> 
> ...


I think option 2 doesnt work, better clarify from DIAC. The 65 points should be there on the time of application and not to be added later on. Then again if you wait a while before applying, lets say that 1~2 months and then apply you might be fine, but why not reapply ACS? The DIAC fee is too much to waste and you'd burn much more time by applying with application that does not have 65 points.


----------



## 8rash (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi all, 
Has anybody made any analysis on the visa 189 for 2611?
Are they still inviting state sponsorship ?
Coz the visa date of effect moves only by 4 or 5 days and approx about 30 invitations have been given out for the last two rounds. 

Is this the way it is going to continue or they have some quota being allocated only for 189?

Experts can just throw some light here please..

Sathiyaaa... R u there ??

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## 8rash (Jul 24, 2013)

coz .. I updated my EOI on 3 Dec with partner skill points and now at 65 Points. What are my chances of being invited? when can I expect to be invited?


----------



## Kiran.Nazre (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi 8rash,

As per the trend we see, hopefully you should get an invite by Feb-14 invitation round for 65 pointer as you have applied in Dec-13. So you can just :couch2: 

If all the remaining 114 quota is just for 189 and not for 190 then even 60 pointers will be having fair chance to get an invite. 
Can any Experts throw some light according to their analysis please?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

piri said:


> I think option 2 doesnt work, better clarify from DIAC. The 65 points should be there on the time of application and not to be added later on. Then again if you wait a while before applying, lets say that 1~2 months and then apply you might be fine, but why not reapply ACS? The DIAC fee is too much to waste and you'd burn much more time by applying with application that does not have 65 points.


hi piri,

See, while you fill in the current employment period in EOI form, it clearly indicates you to leave the end date blank on condition that you are currently employed with the same company and on same roles. This means, skill select considers the work experience as cumulative providing that you are working in the same company and with same responsibilities. Skill select is an automated system that modifies the points for various factors whenever circumstances changes, for instance, experience from 4 years and 11 months to 5 years, age from 32 years, 11 months and 29 days to 33 years etc. There in DIAC's website, EOI form, the above information is evident.

Do you think that for every increment in work experience, one needs to re-apply for skills assessment to acs/EA/vETASSESS for getting additional points? Does this make sense? No, That's why skill select indicates the same. Following your invite, you could prove this claim by submitting new reference letter, current monthly pay slips, current income tax statements, and form 16 along with bank statements whichever applicable.

In this way, you can satisfy the case offocer without any hassles. 

regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Kiran.Nazre said:


> Hi 8rash,
> 
> As per the trend we see, hopefully you should get an invite by Feb-14 invitation round for 65 pointer as you have applied in Dec-13. So you can just :couch2:
> 
> ...


hi 8rash and kiran,

Here is how i explored all the avenues in connection with your concern about rapid filling in of seats for 2611 group.

This drastic increase in occupational ceilings may be due to the nominations from states for your occupations under 190 visa. See, if a state shows "closed" status for an occupation, 2611 for instance, it doesn't mean that it is immediately closed. its sponsorship is no longer available for the applicants lodging under 190 following this status. 

However, what about the candidates who lodged applications for state nomination prior to this closed state, but, didn't get decision on? Their applications must be fairly considered by a state, meanwhile, the states have to ensure that they nominate the people till their cap reached. This decrease of about 30 invites instead of 8-10 may be a worried issue for the aspirants falling under 2611 group. 

As per DIAC's instruction, for sure, the remaining places should be available for the entire program year and the filling in of candidates must follow prorata scheme. For sure, this group code will be available till July, 2014 to give room for future applicants with high scores as well for visa grants. So, no need to worry about the current selection trend. However, this is my personal opinion only and this can be confirmed after 16th December, 2013 invite round's results.But, no need to panic and be patient for a while. This is not the end of the world or life. your patience and hadr work can defeat fate but act on time is the need of the hour.

Let's take my job group 2633 as an example. It has 100 seats left for the program year 2013. This means, 13 more invite rounds and based on prorata, about 7-8 seats will be available per round under 189 visa. This number is accurate and there is no dramatic change in my job group. So, one, if has taken the snapshot of remaining seats left (with exact figures for your occupation) before the implementation of this prorata and 50-50 allocation between 190 and 189/489 then we can exactly predict the upcoming selection style for 2611 as well. But, my job code 2633 still follows the fixed number of invites per round. But, don't worry and let's wait for the results of upcoming invitation round and the picture will be clearer then.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## 8rash (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow this actually gives me a kind of deep insight of how its working. Thanks a lot for u r clear explanation saathiya  and also your time which indeed i think nobody has for others in this world 

Much Appreciated !!

We now need to wait for the upcoming rounds !!! 



sathiyaseelan said:


> hi 8rash and kiran,
> 
> Here is how i explored all the avenues in connection with your concern about rapid filling in of seats for 2611 group.
> 
> ...


----------



## rroz (Aug 14, 2012)

molaboy said:


> anybody got an invite for December?


Nope ...
I am waiting from July....


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

rroz said:


> Nope ...
> I am waiting from July....


Really rroz!?

Why are you waiting since July!?


----------



## rroz (Aug 14, 2012)

gchabs said:


> Really rroz!?
> 
> Why are you waiting since July!?


Because i have 60 points...no luck yet


----------



## dibuatiseng (Nov 18, 2013)

any 60pointers got invited today?

I have been waiting for mine since 29 June.


----------



## Kiran.Nazre (Jan 24, 2013)

Anybody got invite for 65 pointers?


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

dibuatiseng said:


> any 60pointers got invited today?
> 
> I have been waiting for mine since 29 June.


likewise


----------

